# Lets spend some cash



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok wait Im not that rich.. Anyways Im gonna start to build my system. I want to get good stuff. I dont like to upgrade because I bought something that wasnt quite what I thought it would be after useing it. Im starting from pretty much scratch in a new home. Dont really have a theater room or anything that fancy but want my living room space to be used well. I plan on picking up s Samsung 55" LED when we move in to start with. The next purchase should be by all means my receiver Im guessing. The wife will probably let me spend about 1000 bucks on this and from I can tell that should be plenty. Seems like there good things said about the Onkyo TXSR 876. Also I here good things about Yamaha stuff, Im kinda partial to Yamaha due to I ride ATVs and love my Yamaha. I know not even relevant but hey it would look good to have more Yamaha stuff. Anyways are there any Yamaha receivers that you would recommend, Whats a top of the line one cost? No more then 1500 bucks I hope.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yamaha makes good receivers and so does Denon however right now there is nothing that can touch the Onkyo 876. When it was released it cost over $1600 now can be had for under $800 you simply wont do better with Yamaha or Denon at even the $1500 range.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well then that makes it easy. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony is spot on. The TX-SR876 offers flagship performance for mid tier pricing. It offers a true over 100 watts per channel amplifier section for all channels, Reon video processing which is one of the best, THX Ultra 2 Plus Certification, and much more. Aside from it running warm, there are really no negatives to it. Simply the best value going in AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

